# Good live music ?



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

Guys,

Where do you go for good live music in Dubai? 

-Rock/acoustic, or basically where you can see someone play real drums, guitar, and someone singing, instead of all the David Guetta/house/techno music....

-And also, a good jazz/swing live band type of bar?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bur Dubai/Deira is full of bars with live covers bands, the Filipino ones are usually pretty good. Rock Bottom in Bur Dubai usually has a good band, and there's a cool band called Rock Spiders who move about quite a bit but are good fun: Rock Spiders | Facebook

The British bars in the Byblos hotels in TECOM and Marina usually have a semi-decent band too.

Jazz/Swing - The Music Room at the Majestic Hotel often has that sort of thing, last time I was there, their house band was a mix of urban funk and rock, if that's actually a thing.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Salsa / Latin 

Trader Vics. All of them are nice, I'd suggest the one in Madinat Jumeirah for the sroundings. The one at Al Fatan Plaza Marina is much bigger, but last time I went there, they did not have a licence to allow people to dance...

Savage Garden in the Capitol Hotel, Al Mina Road is also nice, but the music is really, really loud...

Jazz
There is at least one night a week of live music at the Blue Note in Novotel Trade Center and at the Dusit on Sheikh Zayed road. Had a nice time in both places.


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

We'll check those bars out! 

Just realized they have ladies night at Blue Bar in the Novotel on Monday's too - might be a good time to go there for the jazz


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Also, I just remembered the Cuban nightclub at Dubai Marine Beach Resort, they've got a live latino band most evenings, we've been a few times. Plus there's Boudoir and Sho Cho if you don't like it!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Plus there's Boudoir and Sho Cho if you don't like it!


Or better still, Loca


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Or better still, Loca


Yep, not much in the way of dancing, but my favourite bar in Dubai by a considerable distance.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Yep, not much in the way of dancing, but my favourite bar in Dubai by a considerable distance.


Mine too, though it can get quite choca these days. I was in last week with my old man, who was visiting, and the DJ was on a 60's tip - a bit of soul followed by The Who, Yardbirds, Doors, Beatles, Animals, Cream, Stones, Jimi - even Donovan got an airing. It was ace and for once he wasn't moaning about the "bloody doof doof" music.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

The Antarctic Monkeys are playing The Music Room on Friday.

I would have went but have a brunch to attend so by the time the band come on I bet I wouldn't Look Good On The Dancefloor


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Mine too, though it can get quite choca these days. I was in last week with my old man, who was visiting, and the DJ was on a 60's tip - a bit of soul followed by The Who, Yardbirds, Doors, Beatles, Animals, Cream, Stones, Jimi - even Donovan got an airing. It was ace and for once he wasn't moaning about the "bloody doof doof" music.


Haha.... yeah, at first we were wondering why all the bars in Dubai only play doof doof music. Was getting so sick of LMFAO's 'I'm sexy and I know it'.....

Guess we just didn't know where to go! We'll start venturing to these other bars now


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ashesc said:


> Haha.... yeah, at first we were wondering why all the bars in Dubai only play doof doof music. Was getting so sick of LMFAO's 'I'm sexy and I know it'.....
> 
> Guess we just didn't know where to go! We'll start venturing to these other bars now


It's like I keep trying to tell everyone, going out at the Marina end of town is rubbish. Same places, same glum faces, same generic "safe" dance music looping over and over and over.


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

check jambase


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Yep, not much in the way of dancing, but my favourite bar in Dubai by a considerable distance.


Location please.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dubai Marine Beach Resort on Beach Road in Jumeira 1.


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

www.pianist.ae said:


> Hey the Music Room is great!
> If you are more into jazz I recommend the BLUE BAR at Novotel. They often play live piano music or trio live music.


We've been to Blue Bar once on their jazz nights. It was actually really good ay  It was a girl performing - can't remember her name. We always said we wanted to go back but haven't been since! Ahh..definitely one place to go back to in the next week or so!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ashesc said:


> We've been to Blue Bar once on their jazz nights. It was actually really good ay  It was a girl performing - can't remember her name. We always said we wanted to go back but haven't been since! Ahh..definitely one place to go back to in the next week or so!


If you do, you will be disappointed - it will still be Ramadan. No live music till Eid.


----------

